# DE Clinics in USA



## Rusty06 (Oct 25, 2007)

Hello

Does anyone know anything about donor egg clinics in America? I ask because I believe that donors do not have anominity there which I would prefer if possible also I am mixed race which will be more difficult to match in the UK. I know it can be costly but I have heard that they have very good success rates.

Thanks


----------



## B777 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Rusty

You may be able to get info from this website, it's the USA's equivalent to FF.

http://www.ivfconnections.com

You can also find known donors through an agency called Renew that works with a clinic in Cape Town, SA.

Good luck.
bea


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi Rusty
As far as I understand it, most egg donors in the US are still anonymous, but it is possible...for a price..to find a donor willing to be identifiable to a child at 18.  I too would recommend contacting Renew, run by an American woman called Robyn who has had egg donation herself and works with a clinic in Cape Town.
Olivia


----------

